# found one - L2850



## jasonreed11 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am new to the tractor scene and have been looking for a decent used tractor for about 6 months now. Well, I believe that I have finally found one and I am going to get it this weekend. It is an L2850 w/ engine just rebuilt. It is a one owner machine where the guy was buying a new bigger tractor so I feel pretty confident that the tractor is in good shape. I will post pictures when I bring home. I will be doing light duty grading and shredding (bush hogging) so I think that this will be plenty of tractor for me.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Congrats on the new tractor and be sure to post some pics!


----------

